# Pantalla LCD Handycam ( Reutilización )



## erikbarba (Dic 2, 2005)

Que tal salu2

Bueno pues mi inquietud es esta, 


Resulta que desbarate una Sony handycam ( no pregunte porque ) y tengo la pantalla LCD, bueno pues me gustaria reutilizarla como monitor alterno en la computadora, o monitor secundario, mi tarjeta de video tiene soporte, pero bueno lo que quiero es saber como entontrar un Diagrama de los pines de conexion de la pantalla, para poder realizar un conversor para VGA y conectarla a la PC

alguien me puede ayudar??

muchas gracias


----------



## druida (Dic 9, 2005)

bueno yo lo que  te puedo ofrecer es conversores de vga a scart , s-video to scart ,
s-video to vga.

En este caso solo te podre ayudar describiendote el funcionamiento de los pines del vga.
pero yo creo que si encuentras en la pantalla de LCD los tres colores principales ( rojo , verde , azul) con sus masas y la señal vertical y horizontal en teoria deberia de verse.

lo que no estoy seguro es si deberias de instalar un programa en el ordenador para pasar la frecuencia del ordenador ( monitor ) a la de la pantalla LCD.

con las televisiones normales hay que hacerlo.

bueno perdonar si digo alguna bobada si puedo ayudarte en algo mas.......


----------

